# RC Labs??



## Mr. Blayze (Jul 29, 2014)

Are they any good? I see they have cheaper prices than most but any input on it??


----------



## Spongy (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh hey, welcome back.  I thought you were all about tech labs?  You're sending mixed messages.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 29, 2014)

Lmfao ^^^^^^


----------



## grind4it (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol, I usually buy the cheapest crap I can find to inject into my body.

Seriously,  youre not buying on price are you? Think about that for a minute. 

IMO, price is the very last consideration when purchasing AAS.


----------



## Mr. Blayze (Jul 29, 2014)

No I'm sayin they are cheap and that's why I'm wanting an input on it. Thanks!


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 29, 2014)

I wouldnt say cheap. Inexpensive than others yes but not cheap.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 29, 2014)

Your not making sense, if you are so happy with tech labs then why would you even consider another source??? To save a few bucks??? That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Mr. Blayze (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm just asking for reveiws on the lab. That's all. I like trying different gear. MLG, UncleZ, Tech Labs, Etc.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 29, 2014)

harrimantech said:


> I'm just asking for reveiws on the lab. That's all. I like trying different gear. MLG, UncleZ, Tech Labs, Etc.


Uncle Z LOL!!!


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 30, 2014)

harrimantech said:


> i'm just asking for reveiws on the lab. That's all. I like trying different gear. Mlg, unclez, tech labs, etc.


do not buy from mlg......


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 30, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Uncle Z LOL!!!


Spongy whats crazy is his name is plastered over a board I belong to...


----------



## Spongy (Jul 30, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Spongy whats crazy is his name is plastered over a board I belong to...



Uncle Z is?  Good gracious.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 30, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Uncle Z is?  Good gracious.


Yea not kidding and this board in talking about is highly spoken of lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Yea not kidding and this board in talking about is highly spoken of lol.



Not if it has z there it isnt.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not if it has z there it isnt.


Lets jus say there are some big mofos in there.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 30, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Lets jus say there are some big mofos in there.



Internet big lol


----------

